# MAC at Navy Exchange (NEX)



## jomar_makeup (Apr 1, 2008)

Has anyone else heard that the Navy Exchange may start selling MAC?  This is a good thing for those that can buy from the Navy Exchange.  Usually makeup they sell there is a little bit cheaper and no tax.


----------



## Leilani78 (Apr 1, 2008)

SERIOUSLY?! Man I wish I were a few years younger since my military ID expired a few month ago when I turned 23. I miss military benefits, but I guess I can always tag along with the parents or my little sis.


----------



## xoleaxo (Apr 1, 2008)

are you KIDDDINGGGG?!!!  ahh i was just talking to my husband about this.  i was wondering why there wasn't a MAC, but they have Estee Lauder, Clinique, Origins, etc.. i'm so excited if this is true.  

ps--good to see some Navy chicas in here


----------



## iamelle (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm no longer a Navy dependent either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I turned 23 in January. Boo! Looks like my mom & sister will have to buy me stuff, muahahaha. I hope this is true! I want to see some concrete confirmation!


----------



## lara (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh, wow. Our navy has _nothing _like that.

I know there's a big NEX in Singapore that my fiancé always hits up every time his ship docks in Singapore, so I guess I'll be sending him on a mission when he deploys next month.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Apr 2, 2008)

oh wow I hope aafes gets it too =P I guess aafes stands for army/airforce exchanges ..that would be super kewl ..no tax ftw !


----------



## kaexbabey (Apr 2, 2008)

=O! i hope they come through with that! when i go back home in CA i could get some =D we're on an army base so it's only aafes here, and aafes's suck! NEX's are so much better, they have clinique, estee lauder, and the like, but aafes only "major brand" is estee lauder -_- also NEX's are bigger and almost feel like a small mall while aafes's are just blah. well i dont know about other ones, but ft. drum and ft leonard wood are both blah! haha


----------



## *Stargazer* (Apr 2, 2008)

I hope the MCX gets it as well or I'll have to go to Norfolk or Annapolis for it.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Apr 2, 2008)

I think is NEX gets it then the MCX will get it too! Marine Corps is department of the navy so hook it up lol  I will go crazy if it's true. We have lancome, clinique,and estee lauder so Mac is more than welcomed!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_oh wow I hope aafes gets it too =P I guess aafes stands for army/airforce exchanges ..that would be super kewl ..no tax ftw !_

 
You're close, AAFES is short for Army Air Force Exchange Service! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_=O! i hope they come through with that! when i go back home in CA i could get some =D we're on an army base so it's only aafes here, and aafes's suck! NEX's are so much better, they have clinique, estee lauder, and the like, but aafes only "major brand" is estee lauder -_- also NEX's are bigger and almost feel like a small mall while aafes's are just blah. well i dont know about other ones, but ft. drum and ft leonard wood are both blah! haha_

 
I have been to many AAFES (being in the AF) and while not ALL stores carry Clinique and Estee Lauder, many do accommidate these brands. I have even seen Shiseido! There is a rather large Lancome and Clinique stand in our AAFES!

But to the OP, that would be AWESOME NEWS!!!!!


----------



## kaexbabey (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_I have been to many AAFES (being in the AF) and while not ALL stores carry Clinique and Estee Lauder, many do accommidate these brands. I have even seen Shiseido! There is a rather large Lancome and Clinique stand in our_

 
aww well you're lucky then. i'd love to see the ft. drum one carry more makeup like that (and of course one day, mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## GlamourGrlJen (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_=O! i hope they come through with that! when i go back home in CA i could get some =D we're on an army base so it's only aafes here, and aafes's suck! NEX's are so much better, they have clinique, estee lauder, and the like, but aafes only "major brand" is estee lauder -_- also NEX's are bigger and almost feel like a small mall while aafes's are just blah. well i dont know about other ones, but ft. drum and ft leonard wood are both blah! haha_

 
Don't say that!  We'll be going to Ft Drum after the hubby graduates from WOCS!  And I really hope AAFES gets with the stinkin' program and starts carrying MAC.  I HAAAAAAAAATE Lancome and seems to be the only "HE" brand they carry.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Apr 3, 2008)

Sweet Jesus, if the MCX gets MAC, not only will I apply to work there, I will spend even more money on it because it will be the nearest MAC counter! I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootergirlnc* 

 
_Sweet Jesus, if the MCX gets MAC, not only will I apply to work there, I will spend even more money on it because it will be the nearest MAC counter! I'm keeping my fingers crossed!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Dear God, are you Jacksonville or Cherry Point? You have my deepest sympathies. We're at Quantico.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_Dear God, are you Jacksonville or Cherry Point? You have my deepest sympathies. We're at Quantico._

 
Cherry Point. Yeah...................


----------



## kaexbabey (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamourGrlJen* 

 
_Don't say that! We'll be going to Ft Drum after the hubby graduates from WOCS! And I really hope AAFES gets with the stinkin' program and starts carrying MAC. I HAAAAAAAAATE Lancome and seems to be the only "HE" brand they carry._

 
lol i wish i didnt have to say that, but sadly it's true. there's no lancome here but there's estee lauder if that's any help. oh and the nearest mac counter is an hour away -_-. ft. drum is just boring period. well idk maybe i have higher standards of fun being from california and there's something to do everywhere there.


----------



## FantaZ (Apr 4, 2008)

I'd go nuts there! lol I hope they do it soon since my bf is going to Kuwait for a year in Nov.  (I'll miss him too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## rnsmelody (Apr 4, 2008)

Cherry point is so boring huh? my bf complains about it all the time... 

that would be really great if they are going to start carrying MAC i will definitely be there! im gonna really bug him to take me when he comes back.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rnsmelody* 

 
_Cherry point is so boring huh? my bf complains about it all the time... 

that would be really great if they are going to start carrying MAC i will definitely be there! im gonna really bug him to take me when he comes back._

 
Cherry Point is Hell on Earth. There isn't even a real sit-down restaraunt there, except for Pizza Hut and a Mexican restaraunt. The nearest mall is almost an hour away, but having a MAC counter there would make up for all of that!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 17, 2008)

If you think Cherry Point is bad try Jacksonville. We are stationed in Lejeune and I HATE it. I am praying for Quantico. We were at Pendleton and that was the best..I miss it. Having to drive an hour away to the nearest mac counter sucks so bad!


----------



## shootergirlnc (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DominicanBarbie* 

 
_If you think Cherry Point is bad try Jacksonville. We are stationed in Lejeune and I HATE it. I am praying for Quantico. We were at Pendleton and that was the best..I miss it. Having to drive an hour away to the nearest mac counter sucks so bad!_

 
Jacksonville is 10x better than Cherry Point! You actually have somewhat of a mall, and restaraunts! Havelock just had a Wal-Mart put up! My fiance had boot camp at Pendleton, and he loved it.


----------



## makeupgirl (Dec 17, 2008)

So what's going on with this, anybody hear anything else about NEX getting Mac?


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 17, 2008)

My DH was at Pendleton until 2000...we still use AAFES all the time, so I hope MAC joins the bandwagon!!


----------



## flymestza (Dec 17, 2008)

O...M...G I feel tingly all over...haha.  I was also telling my husband I wished they sold as they already carry Shiseido, Lancome, and Clinque.  The exchange sure has came up since I was a kid.  They are even carrying Coach and Dooney's these days.


----------

